# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Reminiscing on crazy times in Negril

## JohnNYC

I have two old storied I always tell friends when discussing Negril,

They both take place in the 80's during my Hedo days, but didn't take place on site (there's plenty of those too)
The first was one night when 2 guys and I all staying at Hedo, jumped on our rented motorcycles to go to local clubs. We met 3 young lady tourist at someplace along the way, and proceeded to bar hop. Leaving Da Bus, completely intoxicated, we paired up on the bikes.  Long story short, after a few triple dog dares, all 6 of us ended up buck naked, bombed drunk, cruising down the main strip.  Somewhere about where the traffic light exists now we came across 2 policemen. At the time they were only on foot, with no vehicle. Like 6 idiots we all sat as straight as we could and cruised past at a moderate speed, hoping they wouldn't notice. The strangest thing then happened. The two policemen just stood there, and as we passed their two heads just turned to watch us go by. It didn't seem to phase them at all. The rest of the night was a blur, but I never did find what I was wearing when I left the room that night. 

I have another, but prefer to embarrass my self a little at a time.

----------


## captaind

"Those were the days my friend"

Cap

----------


## JohnNYC

When I reminisce, I don't know if I laugh at what actually happened, or how stupid I realize I actually was. It's amazing I survived this long!  Now my Negril days start with an early morning walk, and end earlier than they used to start back then! 

My 2nd best story is also an excursion on the motorcycles. This time in the day, and with women we brought with us. We hired a "guide" to bring us up to the ganja fields.  We traveled up to what I came to know was roaring river. We went into a cave where a few locals did tricks and entertained for tips. When we came out, a few guys with machetes surrounded the bikes saying they were security, and they wanted tips. Being raised in NYC, I told them I didn't give a **** about the bike since it was rented, and they could go to hell. The two guys with me from Boston backed me up.  As we argued we got onto the bikes.  I started the bike and took off heading for the guy with the biggest mouth. They jumped out of the way and off we were. 
Since I now knew my way up to roaring river, each time I was in JA I would find guys with bikes to take a daily ride into the hills. They would go into the cave and give tips etc. after a few trips the guys up there said, "hey, you keep bringing guys up, why don't we work together". They offered me 10% of the tips. Since this wasn't much for me I turned it down. Since that day we became good friends. They would feed me each time I came up, give me buds and mushrooms, wash my bike, and once even offered me a night with his sister!  Eventually I told them of the time they tried to shake me down, and we all had a huge laugh. We were friends for years. I would send packages from home and visit every reach. Unfortunately over the years we've lost touch, but just as well. I don't ride much anymore, and lead a much more relaxed life. As crazy as those times were, and how I would never do those things again, I cherish the memories and can still feel the adrenaline I had running through my veins so long ago. Since then Negril has slowly gone through a transformation. As much as I happy for Negril and the locals who depend on the tourist industry it provides, a piece of me is sad for seeing the rustic, basic days of Negril go.

----------


## *vi*

JohnNYC, I enjoyed both stories so please keep them coming.  I bet those cops who saw you all tell that story as much as you.  I envy everyone on this board whose visits to Jamaica started in the 80's.  I'm a free spirit now in my senior years, I can only imagine what memories of trouble I would have racked up if I started going as a teen.

----------


## JohnNYC

*VI*,   The blank look on their face leads me to believe they've seen much worse!

----------


## captaind

Remember Mandrex corner before the wall was built?

Cap

----------


## JohnNYC

> Remember Mandrex corner before the wall was built?
> 
> Cap


 Is that by the corner bar?

----------


## captaind

> Is that by the corner bar?


It's the deep curve across from the big church

----------


## JohnNYC

Just a bit further than where I was thinking.

----------


## Homebrewer

> Is that by the corner bar?


We were asking a cab to take us to the Corner Bar for conch in February and he didn't know what we were talking about. After some explaining about where it was that we wanted to go he exclaimed "Oh the Conner bar!"

----------


## limeex2

1st or 2nd time in Negril. Probably 1987 or 89? Going into town near the round about to get souvenirs. Back then it was more of a open mall with a chain link fence around it with a gate. No had showed up to open the gate yet and the shop owners were getting extremely irate with the 2 armed guards controlling the gate. My wife and I watched to see what was going to happen. 

When I say armed, I'm talking sub-machine gun armed. These 2 guards stood absolutely still, hands clasped behind their backs, never a word, not a flinch, nothing!  Amazing. Suddenly, it got even louder and the crowd inched towards the gate. They were furious that they couldn't get to their shops.   That's when one of the guards unclasped his hands from behind his back, put 1 hand on his gun. Not on, but near the trigger. Oh, man what's gonna happen? This isn't going to be good. We better leave... The crowd dispersed without a peep, anger gone, no back talk, nothing. Absolutely nothing. One of the craziest non alcohol related events I have ever seen.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Love the stories. And the adventure! Grabbing some popcorn and waiting for more~~

----------


## VVHT

Captain D,

The old Mandrake Curve....




> It's the deep curve across from the big church
> 
> Attachment 50795

----------


## limeex2

Lobster dinner for 2 couples with 2 each cocktails apiece $32...

----------

